# Cutting Tenons on the TS



## ReclamationArtisan (Feb 2, 2013)

I am wanting to cut some 1/4" wide/thick tenons in cedar fence picket material. The problem is that the rough sawn cedar is not all the same thickness. I was wondering if I could stack two table saw blades together with a 1/4" worth of washers and create essentially a "dado" blade that would cut 1/4" tenons. Or, does anyone have any other ideas? I am building some small rough sawn table displays for a wedding reception and think tenons would be the easiest way to join two pieces of materials together for this application. Thanks


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The technique you describe is doable and
described in various books I've read.

http://forums.finewoodworking.com/fine-woodworking-knots/jigs-fixtures-tips-tricks/table-saw-tenon-spacers

Whether you want to go to the hassle of
fine-tuning the spacing to match your mortising
tool is another matter.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

As long as you reference the same face for both cuts, it won't matter. Just mark one face of each board with a pencil, crayon, tape or whatever and make your cuts in relation to it. You'll have to readjust whatever jig you're using for the second cut. Use a piece of scrap for setting up each cut before doing the production pieces.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Assuming you are using a tenoning jig, it could be done with two passes on the TS, always referencing off the same face of the part being tenoned. First pass- cut all the right cheeks. Reset the blade, then second pass- cut all the left cheeks. Your tenons will all be equal thickness now, but you will have the potential for some variation on one side of the part.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I used a tenon jig like this one for awhile. 
It was easy to make and referenced off the
fence so adjusting for cut 2 was as simple
as moving the fence over. Design by 
Frank Klausz.


----------



## ReclamationArtisan (Feb 2, 2013)

Great insight….thanks for all the input!


----------

